# Tenrec babies



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Baby Tenrecs growing fast in the nesting log.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Stunning baby Tenrecs. when you see them like that it's hard to believe what they turn into.

Are these guy's Lessers?

Do you intend to sell them?

And are you, by any chance, going to Kempton park reptile expo?

I know it's a long shot. :whistling2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Stunning baby Tenrecs. when you see them like that it's hard to believe what they turn into.
> 
> Are these guy's Lessers?
> 
> ...


Wrong person sorry yeh same again mate how much are they gonna be ?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I just need to see a bigger picture! :sad:

That one is so small I can barely see them! :sad:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Is that better  

They are lessers and yes they will be for sale 
I'll be looking for £120 each.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Mum taking an escapee back to the nest:2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> Is that better


:lol2:

well if you get any closer we will be able to count its skin cells!


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

:lol2: I thought I only had 5 in this litter, but I have counted 6 so far! Well chuffed. I have a couple of vids I'm trying to put up. 1 of dad and the babies and 1 of mum taking a stray back into the nest:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Matt Lusty said:


> image Is that better


Ooh much! :2thumb:

They are wonderful! :flrt:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

No probs. Glad to be of service :2thumb:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Heres a video of mum taking a stray baby back to the nest.

Mummy Tenrec taking in a stray - YouTube

And dad looking after the babies while mum munches a roach

Lesser Madagascan Hedgehog Tenrec dad with young - YouTube


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice videos mate.
Really nice set up...


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey Matt
6 now! Must be the year of big litters hey! Lol


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Peter :2thumb:

Stu - I counted 5 to start with, but now they are moving around, I have counted 6 so far. I think thats the limit though: victory:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

More pics:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

The more I look at photos of tenrecs, the more surprised I am that they aren't part of the hedgehog family!


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

feorag said:


> The more I look at photos of tenrecs, the more surprised I am that they aren't part of the hedgehog family!



This will confuse you even more lol:whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Exactly! :crazy:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Lunch time


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Now that's an interesting size comparison, because those mealworms look huge, but I know they aren't!


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Theres a mix of food in there. There is Morios, mealies, waxworms, phoenix worms and roaches. The morios are taken with gusto from these little eating machines!:lol2:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

They're adorable! I love the curled up pic. his paws are so big :flrt:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

You might like this one then


----------

